
Google Makes Its Special A.I. Chips Available to Others - Osiris30
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/12/technology/google-artificial-intelligence-chips.html?hpw&rref=business&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well
======
payne92
...through a cloud service. This is a critical caveat, IMHO.

We are beginning an era were the largest cloud providers will attempt to
differentiate with custom hardware. But the providers will keep the hardware
to themselves, and just sell the services.

------
singularity2001
link to dupe?

